# American Idol/April 08 - Merged



## lfuhr (Mar 6, 2008)

Ok.  DVR did not work.  Who was eliminated on American Idol tonight?

LFUHR


----------



## Kittykatz (Mar 6, 2008)

*Idol*

I sent you a PM to respect our West Coast friends.


----------



## Jaybee (Mar 6, 2008)

Thank you for being so considerate...    Jean


----------



## Carol C (Mar 7, 2008)

I like the top 12! I like the rocker guys and the rocker chick. They're smart to go on AI after Daughtry made it so clear that you don't have to win it to become a platinum selling rockstar. Heck you don't even have to come in second or third to propel to success from AI...look at what happened to Jennifer Hudson, she's an Oscar winner and A-list actress. For all of AI's detractors, it has been a springboard to success for some very talented young people.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 7, 2008)

Amazingly the four worst, used in the context that they had earned the right to be in an already elite top 24, got cut this week.  The 12 left all have a chance to prove themselves with no one that obviously doesn't belong (as at least 2 didn't last year).  This should be a very competitive and hopefully entertaining road to the winner.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 7, 2008)

3 out of 4 were no brainers....the very last one really suprised me.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 7, 2008)

The last one out was the super-feminine guy Danny Noriega, right?  I couldn't ever concentrate on his singing due to his androgynous looks.  I kept imagining he was a half-step away from dressing like a woman (not that there's anything wrong with that) but it was extremely distracting.  If he had been a better singer, I'd probably have developed a different opinion of him.  But as it is, I'm not sorry to see him go.

I agree, the final 12 seem like they belong.  For once, America voted correctly.  We'll see how the show goes forward.

Dave


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 7, 2008)

no...i couldnt stand him.  i meant the last one of the show...it was a girl (didnt really wanna spoil it for others who havent watched yet)

the one out of the two that got cut at the end....really suprised me.


----------



## Wonka (Mar 10, 2008)

I didn't like anything about Danny, and his attitude was terrible.


----------



## cindi (Mar 10, 2008)

TUG Improvements! said:


> no...i couldnt stand him.  i meant the last one of the show...it was a girl (didnt really wanna spoil it for others who havent watched yet)
> 
> the one out of the two that got cut at the end....really suprised me.



I agree completely. I thought she was one of the best of the girls.


----------



## Bernie8245 (Mar 11, 2008)

I agree too. I think Kristi Lee should have went before Asia'h did. But I did pick the other 3. At least there's no Sanjaya this year.
Bernie


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 11, 2008)

Boy, it's nice to know other people see/saw this show the same way I do/did.  Last year I kept getting surprised over and over by who DIDN'T go home.  Not so this year.  The ones who got sent home should have.

And yes, thank goodness there is no Sanjaya this year.  But now that Danny Noriega is gone, who are the tweens going to vote for?

Dave


----------



## sstamm (Mar 11, 2008)

BMWguynw said:


> Boy, it's nice to know other people see/saw this show the same way I do/did.  Last year I kept getting surprised over and over by who DIDN'T go home.  Not so this year.  The ones who got sent home should have.
> 
> And yes, thank goodness there is no Sanjaya this year.  But now that Danny Noriega is gone, who are the tweens going to vote for?
> 
> Dave



Well, not a tween, but my 15 yr old and her friends are ga-ga over David Archuleta!


----------



## Carol C (Mar 11, 2008)

TUG Improvements! said:


> no...i couldnt stand him.  i meant the last one of the show...it was a girl (didnt really wanna spoil it for others who havent watched yet)
> 
> the one out of the two that got cut at the end....really suprised me.



You're talking about Asia, right? I liked her ok, but she kinda reminded me of somebody who practices in front of a mirror. A little too bouncy, too "rehearsed". Then again maybe she was psyching herself up all along since her dad had recently died. Maybe it's for the best, so now she can grieve her loss properly.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 11, 2008)

yea...i guess its ok to let the cat out of the bag now...if you havent watched it yet..sorry!

I just thought her performance was way more entertaining than the other countryish girl.

I mean...I doubt she was in the running for the top girl spot or anything...but I dont think she deserved to be cut over the other girl.

there are only one or two that I would honestly be suprised to see not make the top two...the syesha girl and carlie is it? (tattoo)...

those girls were born with some PIPES!  the other 4 all have something about them that aint just quite right IMO.

as for the guys...going to have to go with chekezie and jason castro getting the axe this week.

unless someone just bombs a performance.


----------



## Carol C (Mar 11, 2008)

TUG Improvements! said:


> yea...i guess its ok to let the cat out of the bag now...if you havent watched it yet..sorry!
> 
> I just thought her performance was way more entertaining than the other countryish girl.
> 
> ...



The gal I love best is Amanda, the Harley-riding nurse and rocker. I just love her style of singing, but then again I'm into hard bluesy singers like Janis. I'm just afraid Amanda will blow it when it comes to song selection this week, with it being Lennon-McCartney classics. I hope she's smart enough to pick one of their more bluesy songs, like "Oh, Darling!"


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 11, 2008)

oh I think she rocks...just dont realistically see her as the next american idol winner.


----------



## grest (Mar 11, 2008)

After his amazing Lennon song, I wonder what David A will do this week..
Connie


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 11, 2008)

yeesh...I was way off.

no real results tonight...but IMO chekezie, David C. and carly just blew the roof off the place...awesome!

David a and David H just laid HUGE goose eggs.  ouch.


----------



## grest (Mar 12, 2008)

It wasn't what I expected either;  very disappointing performance from David A..looks like he tried something different and couldn't handle it.  Big goose egg.
Connie


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 12, 2008)

Chikezie gets better every week, he was easily the best last night. The girls overall are so-so and David Archeletta 's stock is in a free fall.  At least no one unqualified has stuck. Even the worst are worthy and that makes the cuts tougher. For this week Ramiele deserves to go with David Hernendez a close second choice.


----------



## Elan (Mar 12, 2008)

timeos2 said:


> Chikezie gets better every week, he was easily the best last night. The girls overall are so-so and David Archeletta 's stock is in a free fall.  At least no one unqualified has stuck. Even the worst are worthy and that makes the cuts tougher. For this week Ramiele deserves to go with David Hernendez a close second choice.



  Agree with most of this.  Chikezie, whom I never really liked previously, was the best last night.  I also liked David Cook and Carly Smithson.  I thought Brooke was ok, but not nearly as good as the judges expressed.  Also thought Michael Johns was just ok.  The worst last night, IMHO, were Kristy (although I think she's already 90% of the way to a successful country career), David H and David A.   Definitely a great group of performers this year.


----------



## sstamm (Mar 12, 2008)

I haven't been a big Chikezie fan, but I thought he was one of the best last night.  David C. is coming on strong too.

I still like Jason Castro, but he may not be able to stay in there.  I was disappointed in David H. last night and I'm still hopeful for Michael Johns.

I don't dislike David A., but I'm glad he's not seen as the shoe-in he once was.  There is a lot of talent among the men.

Women- hmmm, not so much.  I really like Carly.  Syesha's good too. Other than that, I don't see a lot that stands out.  I think it's Kristy Lee's time to go.  

Is there just one contestant cut this week?


----------



## Rose Pink (Mar 12, 2008)

According to a television interview with David A's classmates, he is ill and that may account for _part_ of the reason he blew it.  IMO, he blew it because he admitted little knowledge nor appreciation for Lennon-McCartney and only perked up when he recognized a song as one that Stevie Wonder had remade--and that's the style he sang it in and that is what Randy called him on.  I'm glad Simon gave him a bad review.  Maybe it will shake him up a bit and get him back on track.  At least he did take Simon's advice from the previous week to choose a more upbeat song.


----------



## Blues (Mar 12, 2008)

Carly blew my socks off last night, and IMO was easily the best.  Chikezie was a close 2nd.  David C was good.  Then there was everyone else...


----------



## Carol C (Mar 13, 2008)

TUG Improvements! said:


> yeesh...I was way off.
> 
> no real results tonight...but IMO chekezie, David C. and carly just blew the roof off the place...awesome!
> 
> David a and David H just laid HUGE goose eggs.  ouch.



David A actually forgot lyrics in three parts of the song. And his Stevie Wonder imitation was a joke. Lucky for him so many tweens love him and voted for him, so he'll get another chance to redeem himself. His performance was so bad he could have gotten voted off as easily as the other guy..so count David A as one lucky lad (except in the chapped lips dept).


----------



## bonniedwan (Mar 13, 2008)

Blues........I think you are right on. Carly is where it was last night! She was fantastic. Chikezie & David C were a close 2nd.  I also loved Brook's version of "Let It Be"!

Kristy should be the next to go!


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 13, 2008)

i agree...unless she just flips things on us like chikezie....i think the other 11 are safe for another week.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 13, 2008)

Carol C said:


> The gal I love best is Amanda, the Harley-riding nurse and rocker. I just love her style of singing, but then again I'm into hard bluesy singers like Janis. I'm just afraid Amanda will blow it when it comes to song selection this week, with it being Lennon-McCartney classics. I hope she's smart enough to pick one of their more bluesy songs, like "Oh, Darling!"



I thought Amanda made a great selection - I agreed with comments in earlier weeks that her selections weren't the best.  But the one she picked was perfect for her, and it is so little played that she could do it her way without suffering comparisons with the original.


----------



## bonniedwan (Mar 13, 2008)

The only problem with Amanda is no matter what she sings, it ALL sounds the same! Simon hit that right on the head at her first audition....he said, "we know what all your songs are going to sound like". Nothing against her, she just has a voice that doesn't have a lot of range.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 13, 2008)

Carol C said:


> David A actually forgot lyrics in three parts of the song. And his Stevie Wonder imitation was a joke. Lucky for him so many tweens love him and voted for him, so he'll get another chance to redeem himself. His performance was so bad he could have gotten voted off as easily as the other guy..so count David A as one lucky lad (except in the chapped lips dept).



I think the producers were speaking in to the ears of the judges not to call David out too much on the forgetting of the lyrics. At this stage of the game you shouldn't be forgetting lyrics. I thing the judges went easy on him. Anyone else and they would all have scourned. I beleive only Paula breifly mentioned him forgetting them, the others didn't specificly say so. They didn't even bring it up in the elimination show. I think you can tell who the producers are rooting for.


----------



## Rose Pink (Mar 15, 2008)

dioxide45 said:


> They didn't even bring it up in the elimination show.


 
I thought they did.  Anyway, after David A admitted last week he didn't know the Lennon-McCartney songbook, he must be in for a shock now that they are repeating it again for next week.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 15, 2008)

Rose Pink said:


> I thought they did.  Anyway, after David A admitted last week he didn't know the Lennon-McCartney songbook, he must be in for a shock now that they are repeating it again for next week.



David A. doesn't seem the type who would let the same mistake happen twice.  So I'd wager he'll know his song VERY well this next time.

Dave


----------



## Rose Pink (Mar 15, 2008)

BMWguynw said:


> David A. doesn't seem the type who would let the same mistake happen twice. So I'd wager he'll know his song VERY well this next time.
> 
> Dave


 
I hope you are right, Dave. I think he has a wonderful voice and I hope that he has at least a few more episodes before being voted off. If he has the same voting block as Sanjaya, he should be here for awhile. He's had two bad weeks in a row, though. I hope someone will steer him in the right direction re song choice. He was so beautiful on Imagine that I hope he finds another Lennon or McCartney song he can relate to. These are the songs of my childhood/teen years and they are dear to me--I hate to see them slaughtered.  (PS I was going to marry Paul but he didn't seem to get the memo.)


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 16, 2008)

Rose Pink said:


> I thought they did.  Anyway, after David A admitted last week he didn't know the Lennon-McCartney songbook, he must be in for a shock now that they are repeating it again for next week.



I personally wish they would let the contestants sing what they choose. I don't really like these tightly themed shows. I liked the 60's, 70's, 80's themes, but selecing songs from a certain singer makes me enjoy the show less. I don't know if Michael Jackson still ownes rights to any of the Beatles music, if he does, he must be liking this. He needs all the help he can get.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm sure since this is the first year they have (purchased?) the rights to use Lennon-McCartney music, they really need to capitalize on things.  Fox probably paid handsomely for the privilege.

Dave


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 18, 2008)

ok was it just me...or was tonight entirely full of just mediocre performances?

noone really "blew me away"...and there werent any that I considered "terrible"...everyone was just kinda hohum.

maybe I was just in an odd mood tonight while watching....*shrug


----------



## Elan (Mar 18, 2008)

TUG Improvements! said:


> ok was it just me...or was tonight entirely full of just mediocre performances?
> 
> noone really "blew me away"...and there werent any that I considered "terrible"...everyone was just kinda hohum.
> 
> maybe I was just in an odd mood tonight while watching....*shrug



  Nope, not just you.  Nothing hideous, but nothing outstanding either.  Enough Beatles already!


----------



## bigeyes1 (Mar 18, 2008)

Nope.  Your mood was just fine.  I felt the exact same way as you.  No one gave that "Wow Factor" performance tonight.  Some were even painful to hear.  

Oh well.  Maybe next week will be a lot better.


----------



## SDKath (Mar 19, 2008)

I agreee.   We are on Pacific time and I am watching on my TiVo with delay and I am finding myself playing on the computer and fast forwarding through parts.  Sigh.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Mar 19, 2008)

The show is just ending here in Alaska.  I like Carly Smithson (sp) alright . . . but agree there weren't any showstopper performances.


----------



## Patri (Mar 19, 2008)

I fell asleep halfway through.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Too soon*

They should have saved the second Beatles night until later. Last week was so good and this week fell very flat.  David A was the best but that was of a very mediocre group.  Amanda, Kristy Lee or Ramiele are due to say "Bye".


----------



## Carta (Mar 19, 2008)

I missed Chickezie, but I thought David A kicked butt.  All in all;; mediocre..


----------



## SDKath (Mar 20, 2008)

Amanda  

My daughter was so upset.  She LOOOVES her.

I am actually glad to see her go.  Wonder what next week's theme will be...

K


----------



## cp73 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Carly*

I get a kick out of the judges when they say this is the best group yet. I think its the worst group yet. 

I like Carly's voice but her looks bug me. I think it must be the tatoos. Although she did a better job covering them this week. I dont think she will win because of her tatoos, and her not being born in America, and I think David Archulletta is a better singer and performer.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 21, 2008)

I keep thinking whoever is dressing her is making her look bigger and bigger every week.

anything next week will be better than another week of beatles.


----------



## SDKath (Mar 21, 2008)

I am hoping it will be a showdown between David Cook and David A.  My whole family loves David A (I really don't -- he kinda bugs me for some wierd reason).  I am just loving David Cook's voice!  Now for a new hair do....

K


----------



## Rose Pink (Mar 21, 2008)

Both of them bug me.  I like David A's singing and he doesn't annoy me when he sings--it's those nerdy interviews.  He certainly has more poise when performing.

OTOH, David C gives me the creeps when he performs and I don't know why.  He seems decent enough in his interviews.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 25, 2008)

well tonight was a pleasant suprise from last week thats for sure.

David Cook blew the roof off the place with that song.

Michael Johns a close second.

Brooke was a giant bomb for me...everyone else was in the middle.

IMO kristy lee cook saved herself at least one more week with that fantastic song choice...whos going to vote her off after that?  lol


----------



## Elan (Mar 25, 2008)

TUG Improvements! said:


> well tonight was a pleasant suprise from last week thats for sure.
> 
> David Cook blew the roof off the place with that song.
> 
> ...



  I agree.  I think the "contenders" are David Cook, Carly Smithson and Michael Johns (in that order).  Everyone else falls into the "pretender" category, IMO.


----------



## SDKath (Mar 26, 2008)

TUG Improvements! said:


> well tonight was a pleasant suprise from last week thats for sure.
> 
> David Cook blew the roof off the place with that song.
> 
> ...



Oh my god, DC just ROCKED tonight!  I swear, I would buy a CD from him RIGHT NOW!  Just incredible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Katherine


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 26, 2008)

exactly...if he redid full versions of that song...and "hello" from a few weeks back...id buy them tomorrow.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 26, 2008)

*Will someone please stand up and want to win it?*

There have been no "steal the show" performances yet this season and in general the contestants are all lumped in the middle. David Cook has been the most original and consistent, Davis Archelletta started out strong but has really faded and looks extremely uncomfortable performing now.  None of the ladies are good enough to win IMO.  

Based on the last three performances Ramiele is due to get the boot. Kristy was right there but that song saved her at least another week I'd guess. I wonder who, if anyone, is going to step up and really make an impact one of these weeks and then carry it to the end. As good as David Cook was it was no more than an 8 and only looked good compared to the others, not as a stand alone performance.


----------



## BevL (Mar 26, 2008)

My bottom three would be Jason, Ramiele and Carly.  I've only been watching for the last few weeks since they've gotten it down to one night plus the vote off show.  

I agree about David Cook, we'll be checking out if a fuller version of that song is available on itunes.  It was fantastic - the guy could be another Chris Daughtry - a great career ahead of him no matter how he does on the show.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Mar 26, 2008)

I have a feeling that Chickeze might go tonight.  Brooke looked really bothered last night after her performance.  She looked like she was really fighting back tears.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 26, 2008)

full version of the song from its original "remake" author...chris cornell

http://youtube.com/watch?v=c2MgwAJrfXo


----------



## geoand (Mar 26, 2008)

After seeing and listening to the Chris version, I am sadly disappointed in the 3 judges comments.  Cook was not that innovative nor courageous.  What he sang has essentially been done before and I think he was able to fool most of the voters with his song.  I know he fooled me.  I know I thot it was courageous but problem for me was that I couldn't understand the lyrics even tho I knew the words.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 26, 2008)

same here....and while I think the performance was fantastic...it certainly was a copy of chris cornells new track....I dont even think its available on cd until next month.

wonder when people figure that out if it will turn against him...or if the judges even heard the CC version?  If they hadnt then I cant really blame them for their response...as I said the same thing before realizing he copied CC.

doesnt change the fact that I loved the song/performance from last night though.


----------



## SDKath (Mar 27, 2008)

DC has an incredible voice.  And a real passion when he sings.  Everything he has sung so far has been amazing. To write a completely original version of a song takes months if not years.  I don't think these contestants can do it in a week.  Most singers don't even write their own songs!

Plus, it was announced as the remade version (not MJs) so there was no fooling.  Last year Daughtry did the same thing with a couple of songs.  Nothing wrong with doing a different version (again).  I mean come on!  We can't expect these teens and 20 somethings to write an original version of a song in less than a week!  Sheesh!

He blew me away with his voice!  And that is what it is all about.  

   GO DC!   

Katherine


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 27, 2008)

*First real mistake*

What were AI voters listening to?  Why would they vote off one of the few original and consistent competitors (Chikezie) while leaving the clueless Jason (maybe I should have practiced more), the talentless Ramiele who hasn't done a decent performance in 5 weeks (I'm still sick) and even Brooke (is it starting now?).

There are only 3 that have a shot at it and Chickezie was #4.  David Cook may now be the favorite, Michael Johns, if they let him do nothing but Queen songs from now on and Carly although she gets more irritating every week.  The rest are pretenders and we just lost the only one that could challenge the top three. Now it has to be a groundswell to get rid of Ramiele, boot Jason, then remove either Syehsa or Kristy - the leftover the following week.  Then David A gets put out of his suffering (has there ever been a case of parents pushing a kid harder? He needs to take a break). Brooke will be out of pouty ballads by then so shes history and the top three can then sing it out.

Really this year has turned into a very mediocre group. I thought they were much better than they have turned out to be going in. I'll miss Chikezie as he was the only one that had a chance of doing something unique each week.  David Cook is VERY good but has only one style.  Its probably good enough for him to take the prize.


----------



## laxmom (Mar 27, 2008)

I was shocked that they voted off Chikezie.  I thought there were others who should have gone home first; frankly, a couple of the girls.  (I can't remember their names)  I was a little surprised at the bottom 3.  I wonder if it will shake things up a little.  It would rattle me to see those guys in the bottom 3 and me still be there, but then, I only sing in the shower!

I agree that David A. has lost the edge he had in the beginning.  I think David C. is the one to beat.


----------



## Blues (Mar 27, 2008)

timeos2 said:


> What were AI voters listening to?  Why would they vote off one of the few original and consistent competitors (Chikezie) while leaving the clueless Jason (maybe I should have practiced more), the talentless Ramiele who hasn't done a decent performance in 5 weeks (I'm still sick) and even Brooke (is it starting now?)



Agree 100%   

Oh well, it seems that in every season, the viewers vote off some of the middle of the pack before their time.  Or even real contenders.  Remember Jennifer Hudson?


----------



## cindi (Mar 27, 2008)

I still an not 100% convinced that the voting isn't skewed. Or at least the results. I think it is done for shock value. 

I don't think there is any way Chris Daughtry would have been voted off last season, not that it didn't work out better for him the way it was. 

I honestly don't know who is voting to keep Ramiele on the show. She is definitely long past her time to be gone. Certainly way before Chickezie. Kristy should have been gone weeks ago, though her song choice certainly kept her on this week. I do have to admit that the last song showed her voice much better than what she has been doing. 

Put me down for rigged...........


----------



## vkrn (Mar 27, 2008)

cindi said:


> I honestly don't know who is voting to keep Ramiele on the show. She is definitely long past her time to be gone.



I think the reason she and others stay on way past their time (remember Sanjaya) is that teenagers vote more than older viewers. They text, call AND vote online. Ramiele is one they can identify with. She is small and cute. I'm not sure they vote on talent as much.
JMHO


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 27, 2008)

sweet..saved an hour of my night watching the results last night =)

who were the other 2 in the bottom 3?

I agree that chekezie wasnt the one who should have gone...not sure he had a shot at winning either way though.


----------



## cindi (Mar 27, 2008)

TUG Improvements! said:


> sweet..saved an hour of my night watching the results last night =)
> 
> who were the other 2 in the bottom 3?
> 
> I agree that chekezie wasnt the one who should have gone...not sure he had a shot at winning either way though.



Syesha and Jason.


----------



## swift (Mar 27, 2008)

TUG Improvements! said:


> who were the other 2 in the bottom 3?


Syesha and Jason


Although I like Chikesie I don't think I ever expected him to make it to the top 3. Even though he has originality he is a little too old school. Not enough entertainment factor to stay in the game. Kristy should have been gone a long time ago but honestly there is no way the judges were going to say anything about the song choice God Bless the USA. I can hear the reports of anti-American judging flying with that one. Brooke should have gone before Amanda IMO. She is sweet and has a nice voice but I don't think the folk music style is going to last. Amanda was the only other one that had a strong enough rock style to give competition to the other strong winded singers ie- Carly, Michael and David C. Not that she was better then them just enough to keep them on their toes. Then there is David A. whose appeal is to the tweeny boppers. He has what it takes to make it in movies like High School Musical.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 27, 2008)

thank ya!

very suprising bottom 3 there.  (well other than jason)


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 27, 2008)

swift said:


> Syesha and Jason
> 
> 
> Although I like Chikesie I don't think I ever expected him to make it to the top 3. Even though he has originality he is a little too old school. Not enough entertainment factor to stay in the game. Kristy should have been gone a long time ago but honestly there is no way the judges were going to say anything about the song choice God Bless the USA. I can hear the reports of anti-American judging flying with that one. Brooke should have gone before Amanda IMO. She is sweet and has a nice voice but I don't think the folk music style is going to last. Amanda was the only other one that had a strong enough rock style to give competition to the other strong winded singers ie- Carly, Michael and David C. Not that she was better then them just enough to keep them on their toes. Then there is David A. whose appeal is to the tweeny boppers. He has what it takes to make it in movies like High School Musical.



maybe she will sing the star spangled banner or the pledge next week :rofl:


----------



## Carol C (Mar 28, 2008)

SDKath said:


> Oh my god, DC just ROCKED tonight!  I swear, I would buy a CD from him RIGHT NOW!  Just incredible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Katherine



+1  Big time! He's the next Daughtry! Hope he doesn't win so he won't get saddled with some stupid David Foster song or worse yet some sappy ballad written via contest, like "This Is My Now". He was allowed to change up "Billie Jean", but I don't think they'll let him change up one of those anthems they use to close the season. Trying to picture him singing "This Is My Now" is a big


----------



## geoand (Mar 28, 2008)

Carol C said:


> +1  Big time! He's the next Daughtry! Hope he doesn't win so he won't get saddled with some stupid David Foster song or worse yet some sappy ballad written via contest, like "This Is My Now". He was allowed to change up "Billie Jean", but I don't think they'll let him change up one of those anthems they use to close the season. Trying to picture him singing "This Is My Now" is a big



Just repeating again that he did not change up "Billie Jean."  He sang the Chris Cornell version of "Billie Jean."

Not knowing anything about the ins and outs of being the winner, I think he is the best so far.  I don't think he entered with the view that he didn't want to win.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 28, 2008)

Just to mention as I have seen it inaccurately stated. Daughtry was not on the last season of Idol. He was on the 2006 season, the year that was won by Taylor Hicks.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Mar 29, 2008)

cindi said:


> Put me down for rigged...........



I agree.

Marty


----------



## bigeyes1 (Mar 29, 2008)

"Billie Jean" isn't the only song DC copied.  He also copied "Eleanor Rigby" from a Seattle area band called Doxology from their 2006 Demo recording.


According to Doxology's MySpace webpage:



> After much deliberation, Doxology is releasing a statement to the press. There are many reasons that the Seattle area band feels it is necessary to shed some light on recent events. First and foremost, Doxology is not angry with David Cook or American Idol. They are, however, troubled by the lack of public acknowledgement that the arrangement of “Eleanor Rigby,” used by David Cook on American Idol’s March 11, 2008 episode and its’ subsequent iTunes studio recording, is a near note-for-note copy of a unique demo arrangement recorded by Doxology in 2006. The band feels that David is a great performer, and they are also supporters and fans of American Idol (Blake Lewis, a good friend of the band, was last season’s American Idol runner up). Secondly, Doxology is in disagreement with Idol’s decision to post David Cook’s performance and studio recording on iTunes. This allows American Idol to profit from the David Cook, March 11th performance and studio recording, without crediting the source for the recording’s arrangement. This is not the first time American Idol has had to deal with this type of issue. During season 5 of Idol, Chris Daughtry used an arrangement from a band without crediting his source. To listen to Doxology’s original demo recording of “Eleanor Rigby” and additional original song selections visit http://www.myspace.com/dxband


----------



## CatLovers (Mar 31, 2008)

David Cook and Michael John rocked this week ... they were not my favorites to start, but I am leaning more and more towards them.  Poor David Archuleta started strong, but now he is just losing his confidence ... and his shine.


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Apr 1, 2008)

They just had a short piece on The Today Show about Archeletta.  Apparently his father is one of those overbearing crazy showbiz parents, berates him when he messes up, etc., and Simon's recent comment about "I know you didn't pick that song out yourself" was directed at him....I feel sorry for the poor kid, but it's also becoming apparent he is a little out of his league and too young to win this thing...


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Apr 2, 2008)

I thought David Archuletta was back this week! He was terrific! David C is really growing on me - he's can definitely rock it. My votes for the bottom three tonite is between four of them - Brooke, Jason, Kristi and Ramiel. Kristi doesn't have a good stage presence but she outsung Brooke & Jason last night IMHO.


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 2, 2008)

*The cream is clear. The losers are as well.*

David A does well on sappy ballads but thats it.  Not winner material so far.  

On the other hand we have three ladies - Ramiele, Kristy and Syesha who should all have left by now.  So David A and maybe even the weakest Guy - Jason - are safe until those limited "talents" are removed.  Once we're down to the best 3 guys and probably Carly - all the rest are road kill - then we can really judge who can do it.  

David A needs to show a much wider range - he has the voice - if he is to have a shot. It does appear he is being pushed unmercifully by the parents - it may be a blessing for him if he gets voted off.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 2, 2008)

think that ramielle is the one to go this week.

then again....ive said that before.

noone really blew me away tonight...few good songs...few average songs.


----------



## Patri (Apr 2, 2008)

Please, start a new thread next week. Or after tonight's vote.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Apr 2, 2008)

I'd have to agree with the board sentiment.  David A was fantastic this week.  David Cook is the front runner in my mind.

My top 4 are David Cook, Michael Johns, David Archeleta and Carly Smithson.

I think that David Cook will probably win.  He has so much talent.  David A. is fantastic, but only on the ballads.  He needs to live more of his life and have more experiences to fall back on.  He will be a monster in 5-6 years.


----------



## BevL (Apr 2, 2008)

Sounds like most of us are of one mind.  Don't know why Simon is so hard on Carly, week after week he never has anything good to say about her and she's clearly the best of the girls, IMHO.

David A is cute but he needs a bit more maturity.  David C is my favourite.  Hard to say if he will win, maybe another Daughtry?  He's probably hoping so!!

I never watch the rehash on Wednesday so I'll tune in here tomorrow to see who gets the boot.


----------



## SDKath (Apr 3, 2008)

STARTED A NEW THREAD

Called American Idol April 08!

Katherine


----------



## SDKath (Apr 3, 2008)

*American Idol April 08!*

Well, Ramielle was FINALLY sent home tonight.  Did anyone read more about David Cook's heart condition?  He was sent to a hospital for palpitations and high blood pressure.  Sounds like the pressure in general on these kids is REALLY HIGH.

I have not been all that entertained this season. Still waiting for a great show!  Rooting for David Cook!  

I am also not in love with Brooke even though the judges are ALWAYS praising her.  I guess I want more "showmanship" and stage presence.  No one has that except David.

Hoping to be more entertained next week.   

Katherine


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 3, 2008)

not quite sure why a new thread needs to be started for the same topic?

(although I see they have been merged)


----------



## Carol C (Apr 3, 2008)

*My top 4 prediction*

David C, David A, Michael, and Carly. These happen to also be my faves.


----------



## abbekit (Apr 3, 2008)

*Jason*

I've never gotten into American Idol before but this year we've got a hometown boy in the running.  Jason is from my town.  I don't know him but this is a small city where people tend to either know you or know someone who does.  Plus Jason is going to the university that I graduated from.  Our local papers are filled with articles and photos of Jason every week so the excitement is high around here.

I don't really think he'll win but the fact that he's been almost kicked out and then made a come back keeps his profile high here.  I like his laid-back style of singing, and he really is a very nice guy according to everyone here who knows him.  I know, nice isn't what they are looking for .  But cute should count for something .

Anyway, my DH and I keep voting for him to hang in there as long as possible.


----------



## Elan (Apr 3, 2008)

abbekit said:


> I've never gotten into American Idol before but this year we've got a hometown boy in the running.  Jason is from my town.  I don't know him but this is a small city where people tend to either know you or know someone who does.  Plus Jason is going to the university that I graduated from.  Our local papers are filled with articles and photos of Jason every week so the excitement is high around here.
> 
> I don't really think he'll win but the fact that he's been almost kicked out and then made a come back keeps his profile high here.  I like his laid-back style of singing, and he really is a very nice guy according to everyone here who knows him.  I know, nice isn't what they are looking for .  But cute should count for something .
> 
> Anyway, my DH and I keep voting for him to hang in there as long as possible.



  Every time I watch Jason perform, I think that he's the kind of guy I'd really enjoy as I sat on the deck of some restaurant/bar having a few Coronas.  He seems very pleasant and very laid back and has a soothing quality about him.  But he isn't a great performer in the "cut an album" or "touring pop star" sense, IMHO.   BTW, my wife agrees that he's "cute".


----------



## abbekit (Apr 3, 2008)

Elan said:


> Every time I watch Jason perform, I think that he's the kind of guy I'd really enjoy as I sat on the deck of some restaurant/bar having a few Coronas.  He seems very pleasant and very laid back and has a soothing quality about him.  But he isn't a great performer in the "cut an album" or "touring pop star" sense, IMHO.   BTW, my wife agrees that he's "cute".



I agree about the soothing quality.  I guess that's why I like him.  Sort of like my favorite albums from my college years (the late 70s) like James Taylor or America.  But not a high energy "pop star" that the rest of the American Idol contestants try to be.


----------



## icydog (Apr 3, 2008)

Did anyone notice that there's never a mention of Taylor Hicks? Is he persona non grata since he spoke out against Idol? 

I like Brook. If she could learn a little stage presence it would go a long way. She is talented and a good musician to boot but she never shines in her preformances. 

I also like the two Davids. Either one of them could be an Idol winner.


----------



## hipslo (Apr 3, 2008)

For what its worth, my 11 year old daughter, and all of her friends, are SO head over heels with David A.  Pictures on the wall of her bedroom, "david and sophie" in hearts scrawled all over the place, the whole nine yards.  Based on all the shrieks from the audience whenever he performs, they are not alone.  While I agree that his range is limited, what he does well he does VERY well, and, most importantly, do not discount the power of the 'tween vote!

Personally, I think Carly is probably the best.  Hard to say who will win, though, there are several VERY strong contenders this year, unlike the last couple of years.


----------



## Conan (Apr 4, 2008)

Interesting article on Idol behind the scenes:
*Meet The Circus Master*


> *Meet The Circus Master*
> Even by the tumultuous standards of life in the Idoldome, Wednesday’s gathering for the ceremonial removal of Ramiele Malubay was circus-like beyond and above expectations.  First the group rendition of “9 to 5” wandering into the crowd and onto Simon’s desk kicked the night off with a lively festival atmosphere. But quickly the mood pendulum swung the other way, as Brooke White, upon learning she was in the bottom three, broke into hysterical convulsions the minute the show went to break and had to be consoled by seemingly the entire production staff before she could take her place again.
> 
> Then, during the next break, someone in the mosh pit –- reportedly a young woman –- standing directly in front of the stools where Ramiele and Kristy Lee Cook awaited their fates collapsed.  With two minutes to air, medics raced into the room, through the crowd and to the ailing victim.  As the precious seconds until air time ticked by, the stricken woman finally managed to get to her feet and was helped out with just over a minute to air.  And then finally, upon hearing her fate, Ramiele herself broke down completely. As her good-bye video aired, her fellow contestants and the crew huddled around to try and get her into shape for her looming good-bye song, which she managed to get through, before being assisted off stage herself.
> ...


----------



## icydog (Apr 4, 2008)

I read the whole article and found it really interesting. I knew Brooke was upset but convulsing into sobs seems a little over the top for a woman who wants to preform for a living. I like Brook but she has to mature if she wants to progress on the show.


----------

